# March 02, 2009 snow



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

This is around Greensboro, NC, looks like we got between 4-5 inches of snow, but we are going to have 10-15 degree temps for the next two nights. I hope there are enough bees to cover any brood in the hives. I know this is not bad for you guys up north but its unusual for here.

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w45/Beegood_01/snowmar09005.jpg
http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w45/Beegood_01/snowmar09006.jpg
http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w45/Beegood_01/snowmar09001.jpg
http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w45/Beegood_01/snowmar09002.jpg


----------



## trumpet01 (May 5, 2008)

Nice pics. We live near Danville,Va. My bees were brining in the pollen last week now the snow!! This Sat. mid sixties.Hope the bees do ok. Best of luck. Jim


----------



## thomas (Apr 23, 2006)

*Great Pictures*

Howdy i live not to far from Danville i am in Buffalo Springs which is near Clarksville my bees was bringing in lots of pollen and they stopped taking in syrup as for brood they re rearing pretty good on the last warm day we had. I lost some brood which i had found on the front board but i am getting ready for the warm weather that is coming soon.

THOMAS


----------



## trumpet01 (May 5, 2008)

I was worried like you were about the temps. My bees were out this morning.All of the hives had activity.Looks like they made it ok. I use screen bottom boards and leave them uncovered. Jim


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

*Looking good*

Thomas,
I am ready for the warm weather as well.

Trumpet01,
I have activity at all hives today as well. So I think they all made it. Its in the mid 50's, so I am going to check on the pollen patties and give them some nice warm syrup. I hope to do a better check over the weekend since it is supposed to be in the 70's. I also use screen bottom boards and leave them open year round except for mite counts.


----------



## trumpet01 (May 5, 2008)

Just to let you know,Dadant has moved from Lynchburg to Danville.Twenty min.from me.Probably not too far for you either. Jim


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

trumpet01,
That is great, would that be the chatham branch 20 minutes north of Danville? I have to use a lot of constraint when I get around bee suppliers glad I don't have one 20 minutes from me lol. Just checked Mapquest and that is only 67 miles right up 29, that would sure be an easy drive. Thanks for pointing that out.

That last cold snap got one of my 6 hives, 4 seem to be doing well and one has a virgin queen.


----------

